# 3D Printing > 3D Printing in Education > Teachers & Professors >  Additive Manufacturing Curriculum Being Developed

## 3d-filaments.com

Two community college instructors are putting together  curriculum they hope will be used nationwide:  http://www.3d-filaments.com/Virginia...manufacturing/

----------


## Dapo

Reply is typed with essaytyper

Hello everyone,
We're starting a 3D printing lab at Thiel College in October. Where can I get more curriculum ideas and lab activites (after school) for students?
Thank you beforehand,
Dani

----------

